# Cutting sinkhole into kitchen counter



## Saw Dust (Sep 16, 2006)

Any advise on cutting a sinkhole in a post form countertop? What is the best bit? What about using a template, or free-hand? Is the router the best tool to use or should I go with a jig saw? Thanks for replying.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi,Gerry: If you are going to do alot of counter tops, it would pay to make a template
and use a router with a template guide, and a spiral bit. A sink basin usually comes with a paper template, or instructions for making the hole. I would suggest you lay out the paper template, drill holes through the counter top and use a jig saw with a good blade. Don't push it to hard those post forms do chip.
Good luck. Woodnut65


----------



## TRosell14843 (Oct 21, 2006)

I pushed the blade too often and I am not happy with the hole. I mounted and under mount sink so I will probbaly go with a router to finish it tight to the bowl with a guided bit that will guide on the bowl below. Havent done it yet because you only get one chance to do it right. When I do I will post. Good luck


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Professionals use templates for fast accurate cuts. There is no room for error on expensive counter tops, and no saw will give you the finish a router will, with the possible exception of a rotary saw such as a "RotoZip". Keep in mind that a rotary saw is actually a small router with a spiral cutting bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gerry

The links below may help 

http://hometips.com/articles/kitch_sink.html
http://www.doityourself.com/stry/irpsink
http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/rm_kitchen_bath_counters/article/0,1797,HGTV_3745_1373526,00.html

Bj


----------

